# New Aristocraft TE Decoder



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

So I spun up the CD that comes with the decoder and hand held.

But the instructions are for plug and play, and like most instructions not very good of I feel complete.

Does anyone have a definitive diagram for hard wiring into a battery car, and how does the batt fuses work into the pic? ASre they needed?

Any help wopuld be appreciated.

I am wireing into a boxcar to use as a battery car.

Thanks

Bubba


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

You always want a fuse on the leads from the battery.... It stops the magic smoke from escaping.. 

There should be a "non-plug and play" socket in the box with the decoder. 

I would suggest go to the AC website and download the latest version of the manual and the addendum document 

http://www.aristocraft.com/ Instruction manuals


You need to go to page 31 on the manual under custom installations. Look at the chart on pg 32, for track power input, read Battery supply + Black and and - Red and output to the motor + Grey and - Orange. The card has changed in add the fuses, but the wiring is the same. I used a piece of foam on the unused pin end of the decoder to support the other end, to both support the decoder and provide cover over the bare pins. 

I do not know how you are handling headlights, sound etc so need more info to give you the rest



Contact me if you have any questions.


----------

